# Shepherd Book in...



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...*An Impossible Mission*

I took this yesterday morning. He loves this silly elastic mouse that hangs off the laundry room door. He tries to drag the mouse off but it always gets SNAPPED back. It drives him batty. (He's never left alone with this toy. I keept it tied up to itself at the top of the door and drop it for him a few hours every night.)


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very cute!!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe.. Love it!


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

lol. He kept looking at you like.. "well gonna help?"


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

That was hilarious! Cats are so entertaining.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Harli would love this. She goes after my robe ties (whick is ususally hung on a hook on the bathroom door). 

Where is the mouse attached? It looks like at the top of the door??

edit- I mean where is the top of the string attached?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

Shepherd Book must be a FRIENDLY cat. He's proven he's very playful!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's not overly demonstrative like MowMow (who can spend 24/7 rubbing noses and headbutting me) but he loves to be stroked, have his neck massaged, and always wants to be laying close to(or on me) where I am.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 4, 2012)

That is so cute! He totally "gives up" at the end. "eh, I'll come back later".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That was so funny!!! At about 45 seconds in, I laughed so hard, and Shep looked back at the camera as if to say, "Shut it!!"

The look he gives you at the end? Priceless!!

I can't believe the elastric string hasn't broken yet!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

haha so cute!


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

That's so cute! Milky does that too! It's so entertaining to watch them!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

HAHA.
I have something like that (no mouse on the end though only a blue puff ball) and Spook tries to run off with it all the time. When he really goes at it all you can hear around the house is it banging against the door.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I used to have one of those. My 4 year old nephew ended up playing with it more than the cats did!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

love the video & I'm glad to see how well Shepherd Book has acclimated


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect music selection.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

HAHA - I LOVE THIS! I have to get somethieng like it for Lu.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That was adorable! Muffs had a similar toy when she was younger, but I have now forgotten what happened to it. I must try to find it, or get another one. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Krissy, he is such a GORGEOUS cat!!!! He's so sleek and shiny! I love the video, it's so fun to watch them play 

We had one of those for about 2 seconds, Kisa chewed through the elastic and that was that lol.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you  He's pretty handsome, imo. I always think he's too skinny though. I'm always trying to pump food into him.

He DID chew off the first mouse that came with that toy, but I tied a new one too it.


----------

